# Arcana



## saramoon (Oct 28, 2010)

I just purchased Arcana which is owned by Origen. It looks ok..does anyone have their dog on it and if so how are they doing on it


----------



## baggie (Jun 2, 2010)

saramoon said:


> I just purchased Arcana which is owned by Origen. It looks ok..does anyone have their dog on it and if so how are they doing on it


Yep. One of the most recommended foods on here. Just FYI, it's Acana and Orijen. Welcome to the forum.:smile:


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

saramoon said:


> I just purchased Arcana which is owned by Origen. It looks ok..does anyone have their dog on it and if so how are they doing on it



It just looks "OK", huh? ROFL!!!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Its actually Acana, and its not owned by Orijen, but Champion Pet foods which also make Orijen. Its a great quality food and my dog does really well on it.


----------



## dogcrazy (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks to the advice for online ordering that I found here I'm awaiting my first shipment of Acana!! It's not available where I live (yet).

I fed Orijen to my LBP but switched out when he matured--a bit too pricey. Acana is "just right" for our needs, financial and nutritional.

It's a great group on this forum and I enjoy all of the information here!

Carol


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

most of us have Orijen/Acana in our top 5 dry foods. Many of us consider them(Champion) the best, period. I'd probably be one of those. :redface:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Top of the Line food!:wink:


----------



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

I have countless customers on Acana Prairie, they all rave about it. It's probably the best value for a grain-free kibble at approximately 54 bucks for 30lbs.


----------



## saltydogs (Oct 31, 2010)

SamWu1 said:


> I have countless customers on Acana Prairie, they all rave about it. It's probably the best value for a grain-free kibble at approximately 54 bucks for 30lbs.


That is a good value?


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Yes.. here it is like $20 for 5lb.


----------

